# Sharing experience about importing my car from Canada to UAE



## Canuck_Sens

Hey,

So I decided to share my experience about importing my personal car from Canada to UAE. I finally I got my car fully registered with plates and insurance in Abu Dhabi.

Hope this helps you and ease your future concerns + hassles that I had to go through.


a) I exported physically my car in December 2010. I got it here in UAE in January. Roughly a month after leaving the port. 

I hired a company (around November) to handle logistics and paper work from Canada. All you need is the export form, Registration and Insurance for the cargo (car). The company will do it for you but you gotta ask since you will need those to clear customs in Canada & UAE

You can ship your car using either via Roll- On/ Roll- Off (RORO) or via container. RORO is just for cars. They drive your car inside the ship and that's it. You cannot keep anything inside it whereas for container it can go with your personal cargo or a combined cargo (other peoples cargo)

The car has to be in your name and not financed. I have an outstanding balance in my car, but in my province financial institutions in Canada won't link the finance with the deed. It kinda works like a personal loan , although it is not because it was directly with the dealers...go figure.

RORO is cheaper. In my case it cost me from USD 1550,00. From US, it is even cheaper depending where you are. If you want to export from US a Canadian Car forget it. By US laws you will require a Bond (you gotta pay 70% of the car to US) which defeats the whole thing.

Insurance: I insured my car for my remaining outstanding balance. If the ship were to sink I would at least had paid off my outstanding balance. That was my thinking. You can insure for whatever reasonable amount you want

Ok. It is very important to get to know which company will transport your cargo. You will need to know the vessel number, which company will receive it here in UAE and which port in UAE. The company with whom you are dealing with will have all the info pretty close to the shipping day. You car might hover around in Europe (if coming from the east cost) like mine did. 

Before arranging for shipment, I made some calls to some shippers because I could not picture what the best port would be. All told me that the best port to have my car shipped to was Jebel Ali because it is cheaper, inside the free zone not far from Dubai or Abu Dhabi. So when I had my logistics done I had my car actually exported from the port of Halifax, Nova Scotia and delivered in Jebel Ali.

Amazingly, Toronto and Montreal ports were a real RIP OFF. To get my car to Halifax cost me 650 USD (carrier). Which led the totals to USD2150. From Montreal or Toronto prices were close to USD3K.

I canceled my car insurance when my car got into the boat.

Very important: Once you get you cell number in UAE, you gotta pass to your company(ies) handling the shipment.

Ok...now in UAE.

You can clear customs if you want, but you will loose time. I had cleared some customs before my car arrival and it is not the most pleasant experience. I would strongly recommend you to hire an agent. This is what I did:

I called the company responsible to receive my cargo and informed the vessel name/ number + VIN. They located my cargo in their system and confirmed the dates. If the date were to change they would have let me know. I asked the company to refer two agents they trust. 

I called the guys and told them I was referred by this person (very important).I got a fantastic deal. 

These were the documents that I "faxed" to my customs agent:

1) Registration
2) Passport Visa copy+ 1st page
3) Export form
4) insurance
5) shipping costs 

Customs will charge 5% of (assessed value + 1% insurance + shipping costs). Astonishingly, the guy was able to reduce my assessed value so I ended up paying peanuts for duties. *There are other fees that are charged*

My car was cleared in three days, had temporary (plates and insurance) valid for another three days. I also had my car towed to Abu Dhabi.

Cost to clear+ towing to AD= 925 AED

Once the car is in your possession, you gotta get it registered. This what I did:

Prior to receiving my car, I went to my dealer, had a chat and he shared with me he would help me to get it registered. So when the car was in my possession, I had to:

a) Undergo a inspection test in the traffic department (the car is imported you gotta inspect before getting insurance). It cost me 120 AED

b) Went to the dealer and arranged insurance

c) with insurance ,you can register your car, went back to the traffic department and registered my car. Cost 200 AED for registration + 65 AED for plates and screws.

The whole thing on the UAE side cost me 1000 USD. (without insurance)
The whole thing on the Canadian side cost me 2300 USD.
The company paid part of my shipping costs. They reimbursed me USD 1900

I would be more than happy to answer any questions in regards to my personal experience.

Thanks


----------



## Saint Ari

so it takes $3,000 to ship a Toyota Tercel?

I'd like to see them smoke signals in the summer time .... haw! LOL


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Saint Ari said:


> so it takes $3,000 to ship a Toyota Tercel?
> 
> I'd like to see them smoke signals in the summer time .... haw! LOL



Although I have no clue what a tercel looks like, I have to give it all to my agent. Yeah if US specs sucked big time, I would ve probably seen many cars parked on the road.

Don't worry you will see my car one day unless my dealer buys it first


----------



## Saint Ari

So you gonna tell / show us that ... ummm... exotic of yers? 

I hope it comes with fire extinguishers and liquid nitrogen to cool it down once it starts to send out them signals ...

Well the batmobile came with it... so I guess you'll be fine ... 

I'm glad that you got the batmobile shipped safely Bruce ...


----------



## Moe78

It could be a Toyota Prius 

Come on, tell us what your car is!


----------



## Jynxgirl

You guys are horrible! 

Good write up. This will come in handy for people in the future looking at shipping a car!


----------



## Moe78

Yes it is very useful but does the model/value/size of the car matter in regards to overall cost such as cargo and towing charges.


----------



## Jynxgirl

You pay for the cargo based on sq footage. You pay the import tax based on the value, as he wrote. 

You guys are just being a bit mean to canuck... Not nice! If he wishes to tell you, he would. I would be worried to tell you guys! 

Ok, I will. I have a pink cadillac. I expect you guys to move out my way when you see me coming!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Jynxgirl said:


> You pay for the cargo based on sq footage. You pay the import tax based on the value, as he wrote.
> 
> You guys are just being a bit mean to canuck... Not nice! If he wishes to tell you, he would. I would be worried to tell you guys!
> 
> Ok, I will. I have a pink cadillac. I expect you guys to move out my way when you see me coming!


RORO for cars has a cheaper price, but it also goes with more risk (potential dents and so forth) and not all insurance companies will cover RORO. If you decide to use container yes it is based on sq footage and it is more expensive

I hope the info helps everyone looking to bring their cars. The price is not bad bad at all. If you have a semi new car like one to two years old you might bring it; Or leave it and buy one here or else.


----------



## Saint Ari

Wells ... taxes would probably even out the same ... the US / Canada will actually pay YOU money to get a Tercel outta there ...

and the UAE will tax you mucho for getting one in .... 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Saint Ari

Pink Caddy ... with ur purple suit ... feather on the matching hat .. and a studded cane? 

I thought you're a half baked Texan .... (texans have their meat)

now you're saying yer an New York pimp? me like!



Jynxgirl said:


> You pay for the cargo based on sq footage. You pay the import tax based on the value, as he wrote.
> 
> You guys are just being a bit mean to canuck... Not nice! If he wishes to tell you, he would. I would be worried to tell you guys!
> 
> Ok, I will. I have a pink cadillac. I expect you guys to move out my way when you see me coming!


----------



## w_man

Well done Canuck!! This is a good write up. I think if I had this information available to me before I moved out here - I might have been convinced enough to go through that process.

Hope you're enjoying your car and good luck in the summer. Keep us posted on how the Canadian/US spec car does in the UAE. I think at the end - that was my biggest concern and I didn't want to take the chance.

Cheers.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Very good post Canuck, I bet a lot of people will find it useful, especially a clear idea of how much it costs, how long, and what to expect.


----------



## Moe78

US/Canadian spec is often better than gulf spec in terms of interior features and options and not much different to them engine wise.


----------



## desertdude

There is not much difference, and yes they have more bells and whistles. Ofcourse the stealers here only sell you the rejects from around the world and charge you more than full price for a base spec model ! Also charge you a lot extra for any upgrades like leather seats etc etc, Which they sau they will order one for you. Then just move the car to rashidiya or Sharjah and have out fitted there for peanuts comparing it to the price they charge you. 

And yes very good info Sens......BTW any chance of revaling what corrolla it is, knowing cannucks its most probally a Mazda 3  Which btw you can get for around the mid 20's second hand and a few years old.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

desertdude said:


> There is not much difference, and yes they have more bells and whistles. Ofcourse the stealers here only sell you the rejects from around the world and charge you more than full price for a base spec model ! Also charge you a lot extra for any upgrades like leather seats etc etc, Which they sau they will order one for you. Then just move the car to rashidiya or Sharjah and have out fitted there for peanuts comparing it to the price they charge you.
> 
> And yes very good info Sens......BTW any chance of revaling what corrolla it is, knowing cannucks its most probally a Mazda 3  Which btw you can get for around the mid 20's second hand and a few years old.



I can reveal that it is not a corolla :clap2:


----------



## desertdude

So its a Mazda 3 or a 6


----------



## Saint Ari

Maybe its a Nissan ... Ive been told by a very reliable source that a Nissan is the de facto chick car in Japan ...

... but I think its a Mazda 3


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Nissans are good cars. I like the design they look robust kindah heavy. Maybe it is for chicks who look in cars what they cannot find in a man LOL


----------



## Moe78

hey! Don't diss Nissan! they're the only japanese car maker that still builds real sports cars!


----------



## Saint Ari

Not completely dissing the Nissan ... I was told by a really reliable source ... 

the screwed up when they made the Skyline fatter ... do you drive a Nissan? LOL

Btw ... real sports cars have a manual tranny .. not that monkey tronic thang


----------



## Moe78

I owned a Skyline back in NZ but while they've messed up they are miles better than Honda, Toyota and the rest because at least they haven't killed the good stuff off and left us with Camrys and Accords.

A real sports car is something that looks the part and plays the part. Some may think it matters what transmission it has but as long as it makes it quicker, it's what is needed. While I love manual transmissions, the new autos out there keep getting better.

So Canuck_Sans, you own a Nissan Sunny


----------



## Saint Ari

So lets race LOL


----------



## ash_ak

Canuck_Sen, thanks for the great info regarding shipping your car. I am also planning to move to dubai in a couple of months and was debating whether to ship my SUV. 
Did you ever find out what a full container would have cost, I am moving from Houston, Tx to Dubai.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

ash_ak said:


> Canuck_Sen, thanks for the great info regarding shipping your car. I am also planning to move to dubai in a couple of months and was debating whether to ship my SUV.
> Did you ever find out what a full container would have cost, I am moving from Houston, Tx to Dubai.


It is more expensive. RORO is just for cars. Container can fit a car plus some of your personal items.

Prices in Canada and US are different. US is cheaper. Just do some research.


----------



## dchou1107

Thanks for the writeup. Has anyone heard of LC Schumacher Cargo to ship cars to the UAE from the US?


----------



## dchou1107

also I am looking at the agent on the UAE side which is Al Barrack. Any experience with them?



dchou1107 said:


> Thanks for the writeup. Has anyone heard of LC Schumacher Cargo to ship cars to the UAE from the US?


----------



## rickzski

Thanks for the awesome write-up! Quick question: You say that the vehicle cannot be financed. Was this a restriction with your finance company or is it a restriction in the UAE? I ask because I am getting ready to move to the UAE and I plan on bringing a financed vehicle with me. I have a notarized letter from my vehicle financing company here in the US authorizing me to transport the vehicle to the UAE. Thoughts?


----------



## INFAMOUS

rickzski said:


> Thanks for the awesome write-up! Quick question: You say that the vehicle cannot be financed. Was this a restriction with your finance company or is it a restriction in the UAE? I ask because I am getting ready to move to the UAE and I plan on bringing a financed vehicle with me. I have a notarized letter from my vehicle financing company here in the US authorizing me to transport the vehicle to the UAE. Thoughts?


I think the problem in your case is that the Title is not in your name, it would be in the Banks name. 

In Canada even if a vehicle is financed, the title is still in your name and not the banks.

I am not sure how it will work in your case?! But i would definitely confirm first!


----------



## rickzski

Thanks. Any idea how to confirm?


----------



## 4drsupra

was also considering this but decided against it due to my car being heavily modified mechanically...so quick tip if you have a heavily modded car mechanically do not bother shippipng unless you have "wasta" because you will never be able to register your car and the only use it will have is a garage queen and a week end track car...


----------



## INFAMOUS

4drsupra said:


> was also considering this but decided against it due to my car being heavily modified mechanically...so quick tip if you have a heavily modded car mechanically do not bother shippipng unless you have "wasta" because you will never be able to register your car and the only use it will have is a garage queen and a week end track car...


It's all about who you know my friend...


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^exactly what I meant by "wasta"


----------



## INFAMOUS

^^ Ahh.. that's what I get for not taking the time to read the whole post LOL!


----------



## 4drsupra

ok so i am going to revive this thread a bit...I found some good "Wasta" and will be shipping my baby down here...canuck...can u PM me the list of shipping companies you used please so I can get started on this...

from your carrier to everything u used good sir...


----------



## Canuck_Sens

rickzski said:


> Thanks for the awesome write-up! Quick question: You say that the vehicle cannot be financed. Was this a restriction with your finance company or is it a restriction in the UAE? I ask because I am getting ready to move to the UAE and I plan on bringing a financed vehicle with me. I have a notarized letter from my vehicle financing company here in the US authorizing me to transport the vehicle to the UAE. Thoughts?


Restriction in Canada and also anywhere from what I gathered. The vehicle, if financed, might not be under your name and therefore it does not belong to you until you pay it off in full.

If the car is under your name no problem


----------



## Canuck_Sens

4drsupra said:


> ok so i am going to revive this thread a bit...I found some good "Wasta" and will be shipping my baby down here...canuck...can u PM me the list of shipping companies you used please so I can get started on this...
> 
> from your carrier to everything u used good sir...


Check your mailbox sent you a PM with the contact info


----------



## 4drsupra

the car is under my name...and thanks to your guide rahul I have put together my plan of attack...

looks like the car will be going through once all the logistics are confirmed...how did your car fare during the summertime?...

mind you my car is going to be a weekend thing as the wifey bought a truck for everyday use...lol...


----------



## 4drsupra

hold your horses folks i am doing this right now....wish me luck hahahaha


----------



## Canuck_Sens

4drsupra said:


> the car is under my name...and thanks to your guide rahul I have put together my plan of attack...
> 
> looks like the car will be going through once all the logistics are confirmed...how did your car fare during the summertime?...
> 
> mind you my car is going to be a weekend thing as the wifey bought a truck for everyday use...lol...


It has breezed throught gracefully during summer time. The only thing I changed was the oil. i am using 10w40 instead of 5w30. Also, get rid of your winter tires...no point bringing them here.


----------



## 4drsupra

hahaha...yea I never had winter tires on this car...I always bought a beater for the winter time....and sold it mid march...


----------



## Calgarian

Canuck_Sens said:


> It is more expensive. RORO is just for cars. Container can fit a car plus some of your personal items.
> 
> Prices in Canada and US are different. US is cheaper. Just do some research.


Hi Canuck

I'm considering shipping my car as well from Calgary Alberta to Dubai, I would appreciate it if you can provide with contact info of shipping companies that you used 

Thanks


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Calgarian said:


> Hi Canuck
> 
> I'm considering shipping my car as well from Calgary Alberta to Dubai, I would appreciate it if you can provide with contact info of shipping companies that you used
> 
> Thanks


Try this toll free number: 1-877-417-3036 and try to get a hold of Sandy Cunningham. Remember me to her. The company is in Halifax and goes by name of Affordable Freight.


----------



## dubai2012

Canuck_Sens, I am considering my shipping my car from Toronto to Dubai. Do you mind sharing the names of the companies you used to get the car overseas. Thanks.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

dubai2012 said:


> Canuck_Sens, I am considering my shipping my car from Toronto to Dubai. Do you mind sharing the names of the companies you used to get the car overseas. Thanks.


Did you try the phone number I posted in the previous thread ? You cannot go wrong with it..

Good luck!


----------



## hmatin15

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I decided to share my experience about importing my personal car from Canada to UAE. I finally I got my car fully registered with plates and insurance in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Hope this helps you and ease your future concerns + hassles that I had to go through.
> 
> 
> a) I exported physically my car in December 2010. I got it here in UAE in January. Roughly a month after leaving the port.
> 
> I hired a company (around November) to handle logistics and paper work from Canada. All you need is the export form, Registration and Insurance for the cargo (car). The company will do it for you but you gotta ask since you will need those to clear customs in Canada & UAE
> 
> You can ship your car using either via Roll- On/ Roll- Off (RORO) or via container. RORO is just for cars. They drive your car inside the ship and that's it. You cannot keep anything inside it whereas for container it can go with your personal cargo or a combined cargo (other peoples cargo)
> 
> The car has to be in your name and not financed. I have an outstanding balance in my car, but in my province financial institutions in Canada won't link the finance with the deed. It kinda works like a personal loan , although it is not because it was directly with the dealers...go figure.
> 
> RORO is cheaper. In my case it cost me from USD 1550,00. From US, it is even cheaper depending where you are. If you want to export from US a Canadian Car forget it. By US laws you will require a Bond (you gotta pay 70% of the car to US) which defeats the whole thing.
> 
> Insurance: I insured my car for my remaining outstanding balance. If the ship were to sink I would at least had paid off my outstanding balance. That was my thinking. You can insure for whatever reasonable amount you want
> 
> Ok. It is very important to get to know which company will transport your cargo. You will need to know the vessel number, which company will receive it here in UAE and which port in UAE. The company with whom you are dealing with will have all the info pretty close to the shipping day. You car might hover around in Europe (if coming from the east cost) like mine did.
> 
> Before arranging for shipment, I made some calls to some shippers because I could not picture what the best port would be. All told me that the best port to have my car shipped to was Jebel Ali because it is cheaper, inside the free zone not far from Dubai or Abu Dhabi. So when I had my logistics done I had my car actually exported from the port of Halifax, Nova Scotia and delivered in Jebel Ali.
> 
> Amazingly, Toronto and Montreal ports were a real RIP OFF. To get my car to Halifax cost me 650 USD (carrier). Which led the totals to USD2150. From Montreal or Toronto prices were close to USD3K.
> 
> I canceled my car insurance when my car got into the boat.
> 
> Very important: Once you get you cell number in UAE, you gotta pass to your company(ies) handling the shipment.
> 
> Ok...now in UAE.
> 
> You can clear customs if you want, but you will loose time. I had cleared some customs before my car arrival and it is not the most pleasant experience. I would strongly recommend you to hire an agent. This is what I did:
> 
> I called the company responsible to receive my cargo and informed the vessel name/ number + VIN. They located my cargo in their system and confirmed the dates. If the date were to change they would have let me know. I asked the company to refer two agents they trust.
> 
> I called the guys and told them I was referred by this person (very important).I got a fantastic deal.
> 
> These were the documents that I "faxed" to my customs agent:
> 
> 1) Registration
> 2) Passport Visa copy+ 1st page
> 3) Export form
> 4) insurance
> 5) shipping costs
> 
> Customs will charge 5% of (assessed value + 1% insurance + shipping costs). Astonishingly, the guy was able to reduce my assessed value so I ended up paying peanuts for duties. *There are other fees that are charged*
> 
> My car was cleared in three days, had temporary (plates and insurance) valid for another three days. I also had my car towed to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Cost to clear+ towing to AD= 925 AED
> 
> Once the car is in your possession, you gotta get it registered. This what I did:
> 
> Prior to receiving my car, I went to my dealer, had a chat and he shared with me he would help me to get it registered. So when the car was in my possession, I had to:
> 
> a) Undergo a inspection test in the traffic department (the car is imported you gotta inspect before getting insurance). It cost me 120 AED
> 
> b) Went to the dealer and arranged insurance
> 
> c) with insurance ,you can register your car, went back to the traffic department and registered my car. Cost 200 AED for registration + 65 AED for plates and screws.
> 
> The whole thing on the UAE side cost me 1000 USD. (without insurance)
> The whole thing on the Canadian side cost me 2300 USD.
> The company paid part of my shipping costs. They reimbursed me USD 1900
> 
> I would be more than happy to answer any questions in regards to my personal experience.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Fellow Canuck, 

I recently moved to dubai and had my car shipped from vancouver. The good news is that it is on its way. Could you advise me who you used as an agent for customs clearance etc.? My car arrives on the 7th and i know i need to appoint someone soon. It would be much appreciated if you could help me out here. 

Kind Regards, 

Harris


----------



## zovi

Very helpful

To get temp plates did you need the residence visa or can you do on visitor??


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I recently received some queries. This is a pretty old post and I don't go back to it. In all honestly I don't even check the emails from this forum as I realized how time consuming it can be to chit chat.

The best way to contact me is to send me a private message.
Perhaps the mods could create a section ? So people could read it....


I am sorry Vancouver guy, I read your post just about now 3 months later and I guess you already cleared your car. And for the guy from Pakistan just post 5 messages anywhere and send me a pvt message

Cheers


----------



## Jynxgirl

Maybe write yourself a 'visistor' message, that has this post link in it. Then when we tell the americans and canadians to go find canuck and his thread,  it will be easy for them.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Good idea ...done


----------



## The_Average_KZ_male

Sorry, I am new too, can you help with the agent in Jebel Ali? My agent wanted 2400 dir 
Does the amount of 900 dir above include all port and certifications?

Thank you


----------



## Canuck_Sens

cannot help you on that. It has been a long time. you need to do research and negotiate.



The_Average_KZ_male said:


> Sorry, I am new too, can you help with the agent in Jebel Ali? My agent wanted 2400 dir
> Does the amount of 900 dir above include all port and certifications?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## The_Average_KZ_male

Can you provide a name of your agent, at least?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

if I had it, I would have posted.



The_Average_KZ_male said:


> Can you provide a name of your agent, at least?


----------



## Sid2303

I am thinking about bringing my X5 from Europe over to Dubai, I had a look on Dubizzle to check prices and to see if it was worthwhile. I didn't see a single Diesel X5, I guess petrol is so cheap no one buys a diesel but is diesel available at the filling stations?


----------



## charlesbatstone

*Shipping a car to UAE??*

Hi there, I am looking to ship a car and would love to know the Halifax shipper...the price seems great. Please let me know if you dont mind.
Thanks
Charles


----------



## charlesbatstone

what is the name of the shipper? I want to ship a car and am having no luck finding anyone!!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I had posted a phone number in this thread. Go through it you will find. I used a company to do the whole thing. Good luck!


----------



## charlesbatstone

*Shipping*

I found the number, thanks and if all goes well you might see a 74 vw camper driving around Jumeriah Beach Rd in the future.


----------



## nomadwannabe

charlesbatstone said:


> I found the number, thanks and if all goes well you might see a 74 vw camper driving around Jumeriah Beach Rd in the future.


If you plan to bring your VW back to Canada at some point, best you check to make sure you'll be able to. All cars coming into Canada have to meet certain emissions requirements (they can't be converted afterward, eg with the approved catalytic converter, etc). Yours may be excepted since it has already been in Canada, or because it would be considered antique, but probably worth it to find out beforehand


----------



## srameh

*Your Agent's contact info*

Hi,
First thanks for the post. I found it really helpful. I have shipped my car from Toronto. Can you please send me your agent's contact info?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alviz

Can u please tell me wt company u used to send ur car Canuck ?


----------



## srameh

*Shipping my car from Toronto To Duabi Stay Away from A1 Global Exports*

Alviz,
I recently shipped my car with _/snip (pm for details)_. _/snip_

But it was a mistake to deal with them. They are very unprofessional. There is only one Russian lady in the office who can't speak or write English. They told me it takes 4 weeks for the car to reach Dubai. It has been 3 months and I still don't know where my car is. They told me they have an agent here in Dubai who will help me upon arrival of my car. I contacted the guy here. He told me he does not know _/snip_ or anything about this shipment. He turned out to be a used car agent. _/snip_

I have hired another agent to clear the custom when my car is here. He told me his company does bring cars from Canada and US to Dubai. If you want his number I can send it to you. But they are all dishonest and conniving when it comes to doing business. So be very careful!





Alviz said:


> Can u please tell me wt company u used to send ur car Canuck ?


----------



## naidu

*Car to AL IN from USA*

Sir how much customs do you have to pay to bring in your car to UAE?


----------



## naidu

Hi did you ship your car? I am from houston as well. planning to shift in Aug 2013


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Folks, read the previous posts.

I had already provided the phone number of the agent and name. I dont know by heart anymore.

Import fees can be found on the authority's website. 

I suggest that once your vehicle arrive that you engage a customs agent. The cargo company receiving your car can recommend you good folks.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

srameh said:


> Hi,
> First thanks for the post. I found it really helpful. I have shipped my car from Toronto. Can you please send me your agent's contact info?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Don't have it here pal, what I suggest is that you engage the cargo/ shipping company receiving your vehicle. Call them up and ask for recommendations.

Call the agent (make sure you get one that speaks Arabic because he can convince the guys checking your car to decrease its value) worked fine with me. That price will be used in your insurance driving insurance costs further down and to calculate whatever fees you need to pay.


----------



## whiterose232

Hi Canuck,

You must have been tired replying to so many questions by now. Would appreciate if you may reply to mine too.

I'm planning to import my car from Toronto to Dubai. The car is financed by Nissan. Would it be possible to ship out my car without paying out the outstanding balance. I can pay the monthly installment as I have been doing in the past. 

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## pvicky

Thanks Canuck. You really took pains in adding the details. 

I would like to discuss more with you as I am moving to UAE (Abu Dhabi) from Mississauga. 

Regards -VP


----------



## mharoun

Thanks for the excellent post. Would you be able to PM me the list of shipping companies you used in Canada and UAE? I'm planning to ship my Honda Oddesy from Ottawa to Abu Dhabi.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Dr. Yes

Thanks alot. This is a very informative post and has really helped me make the decision to move my brand new vehicle instead of selling it on a loss. One question though, if any one here can answer, I have extended warranty on my vehicle in Canada, is it trasferrable to UAE? I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in March.


----------



## LukeRonchi

Last time i hired Amex cars services to go Canada to Dubai and they offered me best services and i was totally satisfied and happy with their staffs services and will hire him again in future.


----------



## nomi909

Hi There,

It was an amazing post, wondering if any body recently shipped the car from Toronto to Jebel Ali (Dubai) as I am also relocating to Dubai and wondering if some one can give me his/her latest experience and any Toronto base agent details.


----------



## dreamaz

nomi909 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> It was an amazing post, wondering if any body recently shipped the car from Toronto to Jebel Ali (Dubai) as I am also relocating to Dubai and wondering if some one can give me his/her latest experience and any Toronto base agent details.


Same here...looking for some recent feedback..Seems to be worthwhile


----------



## basilss

dreamaz said:


> Same here...looking for some recent feedback..Seems to be worthwhile


Looking for the same info. Would appreciate some feedback and contact info of a company from someone with recent experience. Toronto to Dubai.


----------

